# Antennae popping up in lawn



## LawnGrip (Apr 28, 2021)

Starting this month of June, these started popping up high. Hundreds of them in my St. Augustine Floratam. Is it Dove Weed sending their seed troops out :lol: I can't get rid of this guy :|


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@LawnGrip looks like crabgrass.


----------



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

Definitely crabgrass


----------



## LawnGrip (Apr 28, 2021)

Thanks guys. I'm guessing it's too early to spray Prodiamine? Is anything effective against it that won't kill the grass? Thank you again


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@LawnGrip Why would it be too early to spray prodiamine? Is this new sod?


----------



## LawnGrip (Apr 28, 2021)

No, not new sod. I thought Prodiamine was a Spring/Fall pre-emergent?


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

LawnGrip said:


> No, not new sod. I thought Prodiamine was a Spring/Fall pre-emergent?


We'll, it can be applied monthly if you wish, but the label essentially provides 10 months of coverage for warm season grasses (at least bermuda and zoysia, not sure about St Augustine). Most people do split applications in the Spring and Fall, but it's never too late to get it down. It obviously won't kill what's already there, but should help prevent any more.


----------



## LawnGrip (Apr 28, 2021)

Thanks Spammage! I've got some in the garage gonna get it down this weekend. As for treatment I've been looking at Celsius WG...


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

LawnGrip said:


> Thanks Spammage! I've got some in the garage gonna get it down this weekend. As for treatment I've been looking at Celsius WG...


It's gonna be tough because you have St Augustine, and the things that kill crab grass really well typically have quinclorac which STA doesn't like.

Is Celsius labeled for crabgrass?


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@SCGrassMan Celsius is labeled for Large Crabgrass (plant type, not size) at the high rate. I've had decent success with it, but it usually takes two applications.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Spammage said:


> @SCGrassMan Celsius is labeled for Large Crabgrass (plant type, not size) at the high rate. I've had decent success with it, but it usually takes two applications.


Yeah I would think there are better choices for use in STA.


----------



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

I recently used Celcius for an application on a neighbors lawn. Good results, but correct...it required two apps.


----------

